# Old School in Bellevue, WA



## Spooner6 (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking to put together an Old Schoold D&D game and need 2-4 more gamers in the Bellevue, WA area.  I will DM unless someone else wants to.  Game time would be every other Sunday afternoon-evening.  I have a large enough game area at my place for a DM and 6 players, but we do have a cat for those with allergies.  Would be up for B/X, 1e or a ret-clone (LL, S&W).  Let me know, I have been wanting to get back to my D&D roots.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## StSteven (Sep 10, 2013)

Are you still looking?  I just moved into the area and may be interested when I get settled.


----------



## Spooner6 (Sep 10, 2013)

Let me know.  The game I am running is on a short break, but we are going to continue on shortly.  We are using Labyrinth Lord and running through B1 (In Search of the Unknown).  There is some talk of wanting to switch to DCC, but that might just be a one off.

Chris


----------

